# Hotels near Cisco Bangalore



## theKonqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

I need to visit Cisco, Bangalore for 2 days next week. Can you guys from Bangalore suggest good hotels to stay?

Also, any good places to hang-out...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you talking about the Cisco on Outer Ring Road?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

theKonqueror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to visit Cisco, Bangalore for 2 days next week. Can you guys from Bangalore suggest good hotels to stay?
> 
> ...



If you are talking about the Cisco campus at Kadubeesanahalli (outer ring road), then , on the other side of road, there is NCC

name: Nagarjuna greenwood apartments
NCC GreenWoods is a 'Row House Styled Resort Apartments', G+3, located on the Sarjapur Marathalli Outer Ring Road, behind Flextronics Software Campus.

My friend used to pay somewhere around 2k-3k per day.

If you are Cisco employee, the best way is to talk to HR and get the list of hotels that have tie up with cisco


----------



## theKonqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the address I've got:

---------------------------------
Cisco Systems (India) Pvt Ltd.
Building 12
SEZ Unit, Cessna Business Park
Kadubeesanahalli Village
Bangalore 560 087
Karnataka, India
---------------------------------

I'm not a Cisco employee, just going there for CCIE exam...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

okay. how much can you spend on hotel room per day.

A good place will be Woodlands hotel near Richmond Circle. Reasonable pricing.


----------



## theKonqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, 2-3K per day should be fine.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

www.royalcomfort.co.in
www.okawood.in
www.compactguesthouses.com​ 
Service apartments at Domlur. Should be somewhere around 10kms from Cisco office.


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 3, 2008)

How about The Leela Palace? Just one '0' more than your budget !


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 3, 2008)

@theKonqueror,

The Cisco office is on Outer Ring Road in Kadubeesanahalli. The office is 5 minutes walk from my house. Problem is there is no proper hotel in or near this area and this is a bit far from the main city where most of the hotels are located. I will ask you to try Hotel Ajantha on MG Road. This is pretty good and cheap also. Also it takes around 50 minutes from MG Road to Cisco office.

Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## theKonqueror (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the assistance.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 7, 2008)

All the best for the exam


----------



## theKonqueror (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

